# Trás - os - Montes  - 06/09/2014



## Snifa (19 Out 2014 às 18:23)

Boas,

partilho aqui algumas fotos  (nomeadamente a alguns castelos da região) que fiz no passado dia 06/09/2014, numa passagem pelo Nordeste Transmontano.

Todas as fotos foram tiradas usando o modo HDR da máquina:

Mogadouro:
































Algoso:












Interessante e misteriosa sala, não sei para que serviria:

















Penas Roias:


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2014 às 10:52)

Belo passeio! Faltou-te o mais bonito de todos, BRAGANÇA!


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2014 às 08:29)

MSantos disse:


> Belo passeio! Faltou-te o mais bonito de todos, BRAGANÇA!


Por acaso nunca fotografei o castelo de Bragança, e já lá passei algumas vezes..

Para a próxima não falha 

Na altura do Natal vou estar por esta zona, talvez dê lá um salto e  apanhe o castelo e a Cidade com neve


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 19:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> partilho aqui algumas fotos  (nomeadamente a alguns castelos da região) que fiz no passado dia 06/09/2014, numa passagem pelo Nordeste Transmontano.
> 
> ...




Fotos de qualidade técnica e artística excelente! E um modo HDR muito bem controlado, sem os exageros que em geral não me fazem adepto deste processo. Magnífico!


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2014 às 20:01)

Obrigado StormRic.

Também não sou nada adepto do HDR exagerado, nomeadamente aquelas fotos que apresentam halos nos contornos e uma edição tão pesada que mais parecem saídas  de livros de banda desenhada, por acaso a Canon 6d faz um HDR bastante natural.

Gosto do "in camera HDR" da canon Eos  6d precisamente porque não foge à naturalidade da cena, é um modo bastante útil  que funciona  muito bem e até é recomendado em algumas situações.

Aliás a 6 d é fantástica em termos de qualidade dos ficheiros que produz, então com isos elevados: iso 6400 iso 8000 iso 12.800 etc.. ..só visto..


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2014 às 19:35)

Belíssimas! 
A primeira está um mimo!


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Parabéns! Estão todas fantásticas! Cada uma é um Postal!


----------

